# impossible de valider un mot de passe  d'acces site



## seby63 (22 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
Depuis une dizaine de jours il est impossible de pouvoir accéder à mon compte Ventes priv... via mon Imac alors que du bureau (Sous windows XP) j'y accède sans aucun problème.
Quand j'entre mon ident et mot de passe il me demande inlassablement de m'identifier de nouveau 
Dans le même temps mon antivirus Intego a expiré et je ne peu pas le mettre à jour car il refuse mes informations de carte bleu alors que j'ai acheter de la musique sur Itunes sans pbl.
Comment est-ce possible? cela peut-il venir de mon IMac ou de ma Connexion Internet...?
Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Juillet 2009)

Tu as tester avec un autre navigateur web?  

As-tu vérifier que ton navigateur accepte bien les cookies?


----------



## seby63 (24 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
J'utilise effectivement soit Safari soit Firefox et le résultat et identique. Suite à tes conseils j'ai été vérifier si l'un et l'autre acceptaient les cookies: les préférences sont OK pour les 2.
est-ce que cela peut venir de Net barrier X3?:modo:

merci


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2009)

très probable


----------



## seby63 (26 Juillet 2009)

Comment puis-je le désactiver? est-ce que je dois obligatoirement le désinstaller?
Je suis un peu une quiche sur tous cela


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2009)

tu lis le manuel de cette "chose" ( inutile voire propice à soucis) ou les nombreux fils là dessus


----------



## seby63 (28 Février 2010)

effectivement il suffisait de supprimer l'antivirus

Merci de votre aide


----------

